# First knife to make



## nickm523 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thinking of making a knife.

What is the easiest place to start?

What steel, knife type, and handle type?

Does anyone have any resources that they recommend for reading before I start?

Cheers


Nick


----------



## kungpao (Oct 3, 2013)

Read the stickies on the Bladesmith's Forum.


----------



## Dave Jacobson (Oct 4, 2013)

I would start with a leaf spring or coil spring. it's most likely 5160 which is a easy steel to heat treat. 

Here's a list of what types of steel you can find for free. https://www.google.com/search?q=jun...%2F2010%2F07%2F30%2Fjunkyard-steel%2F;800;771


----------

